# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  Gnc

## eberasain

are the legal steriod suppliments from GNC any good??? it seems they have an on & off cycle....

----------


## matt50

no ...they used to carry the "pro-hormones" until they were banned a few years back....the creatine and protein they carry is good though

----------


## eberasain

it is actually something thts in their stores now usually behind locked glass...

----------


## Nismo

Don't buy protein and creatine at GNC. They are over priced. Go online and you will be able to get the same product for a much cheaper price. Go to like Bodybuilding.com or CheapSupplements.com. You will get the exact same product for bout 3/4 of the price at GNC, sometimes even half.

----------


## xlxBigSexyxlx

> Don't buy protein and creatine at GNC. They are over priced. Go online and you will be able to get the same product for a much cheaper price. Go to like Bodybuilding.com or CheapSupplements.com. You will get the exact same product for bout 3/4 of the price at GNC, sometimes even half.



agreed. Even Vitamin Shoppe is better than GNC. I hate GNC. Bunch of know nothings that try to sell you over priced junk.

----------


## K.Biz

GNC =  :No No:

----------


## y100adics

agree 100% on GNC ... I asked them if they carried amp .... they ask me if I was talking aabout the soft drink .... they are retarted

----------


## Testsubject

you can find ok deals on vitamins and stuff there once in a while but I wouldnt buy anything else there.

----------


## shrpskn

> are the legal steriod suppliments from GNC any good??? it seems they have an on & off cycle....


You're talking about the Fizogen products. IMO, way overpriced no matter what outlet you purchase them through. Creatine and protein would make a much better bang for your buck.

As others above stated, you'll find these products much cheaper elsewhere.

----------


## Nismo

> agree 100% on GNC ... I asked them if they carried amp .... they ask me if I was talking aabout the soft drink .... they are retarted


I thought it was the soft drink also the first time I heard it. :1laugh:

----------


## Shane35aa

Yeah they are way over priced. Do some "searches" on here for what your looking for then order from a reputable/established company on the internet. Usually you'll get it in a few days, alot cheaper. The only thing I buy there are their Mega-Man Sport multi-vitamin. I would get that somewhere else to, but they are the only ones that carry them. GNC will help you lose weight though...in your wallet

----------


## MFT81

> Yeah they are way over priced. Do some "searches" on here for what your looking for then order from a reputable/established company on the internet. Usually you'll get it in a few days, alot cheaper. The only thing I buy there are their Mega-Man Sport multi-vitamin. I would get that somewhere else to, but they are the only ones that carry them. GNC will help you lose weight though...in your wallet


If your buying the mega man sport your getting ripped off, its actually a lesser quality vitamin with the addition of b-vitamins plus there usually 2 dollars more. Just go with the reg M-Man.

----------


## H20Crazy

I find that Prosource.net gets most bang for the buck. Standard $4.95 shipping no matter what you order.

----------

